# Lumps in Wether's Throat



## lenallen (Mar 25, 2009)

One of my four 3.5-yr old wethers has developed two lumps in his throat, about where an adam's apple would be. The lumps are symetrically located each side of center, about 3" apart. Each lump is about 1/2-2/3 the size of a golf ball. I believe they _may _sometimes shrink just a bit, then come back to size. The goat was tested positive CAE. He shows no pain in touching the lumps and all feeding and behaviors are normal.

1. What is this?

2. Is it serious?

3. Treatable?

Thank you.
-Lee in The Black Hills


----------



## ryorkies (May 4, 2010)

http://www.tennesseemeatgoats.com/articles2/caseouslymphadenitis.html

I recommend reading this article.


----------



## Rex (Nov 30, 2008)

The lumps should definitely be tested "BEFORE" they break open and contaminate your place. I'd be headed to the vet to let them get a sample and find out ASAP.


----------

